# Halcyon's Alien with Egg



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I just finished Halcyon's Alien with Egg kit.





























~RK~


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful job! I've been thinking about getting this lately and that's convinced me to get it. Nice slimy, gloss finish on the alien and the egg.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful detailing! I've got this kit sitting in a box. Looks to be awfully challenging for me.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

A super job! just beautiful.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow,that is a fantastic paint job,how did you get that translucent effect on the egg? And on black plastic too? Excellent. I always liked this kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome! The colors look right on, and the gloss effect gives it that push to looking like in the movie.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Moonman27 said:


> Wow,that is a fantastic paint job,how did you get that translucent effect on the egg? And on black plastic too? Excellent. I always liked this kit.:thumbsup:


Alien Egg paint strategy:

Step 1) 
Base coat egg with Bronze Flesh
Dry brush with a lighter base coat = Pale Flesh
Sponged thinned olive + lighter base coat
Sponged thinned red oxide + lighter base coat
Sponged thinned bluish shade + lighter base coat
Sponged thinned 1-more-step-lighter base coat = Sandstone
Sponged thinned 2-more-steps-lighter base coat = Sandstone + white

Step 2) 
Splatter thinned red oxide + base color. (Wipe off non-circular splatters with a Q-tip).
Splatter thinned dark brown + base color for freckles, etc.
Apply a wash of red oxide + base color & wiped off with a damp cloth.
Detail some areas with the above wash.
Apply a wash of dark brown + a touch of Payne's gray + base color & wiped off with a damp cloth.
Mix the base color + a cool light gray + a touch of Payne's gray
Drybrush this color over the entire piece to pick up the raised details and to cool the entire skin color down.

Step 3) 
Lastly, I used a dark olive colored wash to tie things together, which I wiped off the high areas.

Lightly seal with Dulcote between steps.

Thanks LC, Moon, crazy, mrmurph and sungod for your kind words. 

~RK~ 666th post


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Unbelievable! I love this finish!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Very nice Roy, seamless.
Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Best paint job on this kit I've ever seen!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

That is very nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Exellent! I've never seen this kit look nicer! Awsome build!:thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Best paint job on this kit I've ever seen!:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


Yep. Beautiful work!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank-you kdaracal, buzz, McD, Dr. Brad, HH32 and H59 for your comments. 

~RK~


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Stunning job on your alien Roy!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I really like the depth of your paint!!
666 eh? Must be an omen....

Chris.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Great Piaint!
Also great work on getting rid of those ugly seams. I seem to remember mine was a pig to try and remove those seams!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I just emailed myself your painting technique outlined above.

That should tell you how much I admire your model! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thank-you Auroranut, portland182 and PerfesserCoffee for your kind words. 

@portland182: That's funny! The reason I started this kit was because I thought that the assembly was real straight forward with minimal seam work. I wanted something to paint right away. 

@PerfesserCoffee: I can't take any credit for originality on the paint scheme for the egg. I modified Chuckensteins La Pestilencia painting notes from this Clubhouse thread, http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=69690 and I'm glad that it turned out so well. The Clubhouse is a wealth of information.

~RK~


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool! Good to know. It's been a while since I've been over there.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Outstanding work here! And thanks very much for the breakdown on painting technique; just brilliant!!


----------

